# Who does it?:



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Last year I was anchored and fishing my favorite lake...not really paying attention. And all of a sudden I hear a shotgun go off. I look behind me and 2 fellas in a boat are shooting squirrels from there boat. They have hunter orange vests and waders. They said they were doing good...5 total so far. I was wonderin if anybody else does this. That was the first time it even crossed my mind.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

No, I have not used this method of hunting squirrels but it is lawful to do so. I don't like using shotgun so that's one reason I never tried it. I don't know if it's true or not but I have heard that A squirrel will sink. I guess that's the reason for the waders.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

yep they sink pretty quick ive hunted this way before but be sure if you have to get out of your boat and get on land to retrieve an animal you have permission to do so . i know of people who float the tusc and other small rivers and creeks for squirells and they have been yelled at for trespassing . i dont hunt this way anymore for this reason its to hard to get permission from every land owner who borders these waterways. now on state properties it might be different but im sure you cant fire a gun from a moving vessel.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well looky there. They do sink. Thanks, Now I know it was true. Good point Saugeyesam about getting permission from the land owners along the rivers. I can see where that would be a big pain in the back side. I guess if one was going to hunt from a boat it would be wise to find out just what the laws are for that particular body of water. In the Hunting regs. under General Information It states that all hunting from motorized vehicles, (Except boats and machinery being used in farm operations) is prohibited. As noted in some other threads, State Parks tend to have their own rules and regulations. If I were going to do this sort of hunting I would definitely call the DNR. and or the State Park Office to make sure it was legal.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

You mean like this? I do it all season long. I generally try to avoid fishermen. My friend and I even take a camp stove to cook breakfast while on the lake hunting. We do raise some strange looks...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I canoed the Mosquito Creek and also Shenango Wildlife area for squirrels years ago with great success. And I used to wade small creeks as well. You can shoot from a boat as long as it is not under power of a motor meaning the motor has to be off. It seems they do not sense danger from the water.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I Had Thought Of This A Few Years Ago, After Noticing That You Can Get Really Close To Game Animals On Land While You Are In A Boat. They Do'nt Seem To Pay As Much Attention To You. I Called Odnr, Was Told That Anytime The Gun Is Loaded, That You Must Be Anchored, And Follow All Other Rules Applying To That Specific Season. I Tried It Last Year For The First Day Of Gun/deer Season, Unlike Many Of My Fishing Trips, I Did'nt See A Single Deer, But It Was Different.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Was Told That Anytime The Gun Is Loaded, That You Must Be Anchored


Are you certain? I don&#8217;t recall that ever being in the rule book. It only stated that you couldn&#8217;t be under mechanical power. It doesn&#8217;t even state that anymore, that I can find.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Are you certain? I dont recall that ever being in the rule book. It only stated that you couldnt be under mechanical power. It doesnt even state that anymore, that I can find.


I agree as that would really go against the ones that float the streams with canoe. I doubt that they expect them to anchor.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

me and the uncle used to float down the mad and easily kill our limit within the first hour or so...and that was just from floating down from the eagle city rd. bridge...


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I used to squirrel hunt/float all the channels and rivers on Indian Lake. Have a limit in no time, hardly anyone does this so they see no hunting pressure at all and they are so used to seeing fisherman, that's it's almost too easy somethimes. All the land on & surrounding IL is state owned and open to public hunting. 

From what i've experienced, the only time squirrels don't float is when they are still alive when they hit the water, then just like most ducks will do, they drown themselves. Overtime, yes they will sink, but i've never lost a dead squirrel in the water. 

The waders those fellas were wearing probably wasn't for gettin in the water to get the squirrels, they probably just wearing them to get on shore to retrieve there squirrels. Sometimes you can't get your boat right up tight to the shore for a dry walk-on and when you do, if it's anything like IL there's probably 5 ft of muck you gotta walk through to hit anything solid anyway. 

It's really fun, something different if you never tried it. But please use your head, have respect for the fisherman, and DO NOT USE A RIFLE!!! Your always shooting up into the trees over populated fishing areas, it's common sense not to use a rifle, but i've seen idiots out there doing it before.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

No Guys, I'm Not Certain Of The Anchor Rule, That Is Just What A Ranger Told Me Over The Phone. With So Many Regulations, He May Have Been Wrong. I Did See Some Duck Hunters, That Were Not Anchored, Shooting At Some Ducks, That Did Make Me Wonder A Little Bit.


----------

